# TBI review



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

Alright, lets get started. I'll try to keep this short and sweet. First off, if your reading this review for specifications, graphs, or any numbers for that matter, your in the wrong place. (sorry) This is strictly my listening evaluation. Let me just say this, I like these speakers very much and plan to keep them for a long time to come, which is unusual for me. The reason for the lack of information is the 3-way DLS passive I'am using. Thier website gives very little information, so I have no idea what the crossover points are.
I'll be going active soon and perhaps I'll do another review with some mesurements. Anyway, I decieded to do a strait swap with my existing Vifa BC25SC55-04's tweets, since all the tweets that I put in my truck has been flush mount, I decieded to keep it that way.They sit about 30 to 40 degrees off axis in the A-pillars. I like the angled cups that came with the TBI's and I may use them later. Other tweets that I've had mounted in the truck are, DLS URS, JL XR, and some older Quart tweets. I don't remember what they were. The Vifa's are actually some nice tweets considering they only cost about 13.00 each. Nice upper end sparkle. Better than DLS, JL, and Quarts IMO. The DLS played a little lower, but they lost it up top. 

The TBI's are different from any other compact tweet that I've heard. I guess the best way I can describe them is (full bodied) They filled the cab of my truck quite nicely and raised my soundstage about 6". They actually have a degree of impact that seem to go high or low with very little effort, thus blending well with my mids. Sometimes I find it difficult to describe a particular sound, but the TBI's have definitly found that happy meadium for me. By the way, if it means anything, I have 350 Zapco watts on each side and they like it. I look foward to an active setup. All songs I listened to were SQ ofcourse.

A small note on packaging. A box in a box with tweeters mounted in styrofoam. I suspect it could take a good lick without damage. Oh, they arrived in one day.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I have 350 Zapco watts on each side and they like it. I look foward to an active setup. All songs I listened to were SQ ofcourse.

yeah probly mate it all thet wit ta meadiums


----------

